# [SCI-FI-esque] Sign ups (Full) The World of Avalon



## Priest (Jan 1, 2003)

_“Seven days we journeyed through this moonlit hell, where the shadows lived, and breathed, and killed. Zim Hackett is dead, he died last night in the Gap foraging for those rare earthlife mushrooms that the Avalon colony must have seeded before they went the way of Roanoke.” _
     * Xang Le Chung --Geologist aboard the  Gavester *



I am looking for a group of players to play in a world that is just now forming out of my mind. I just finished Destiny’s Road by Larry Niven, and adding that together with a few other favorite sources I have the basics of a unique advanced world. 

You will be playing the part of a descendant of  Settlers, though this long after the time when man first set his feet on the world of Avalon most of you refer to the settlers on as such, and there strange and unique tools as Settler Magic.  While the setting is very much based in science fiction to you and to most of the NPC's that roam the world of Avalon it is not overly much different than a more traditional setting (I.E. beast drawn wagons, armor, swords, and even the very agricultural based society one might find existent in a more middle ages like setting, though one will find many uniquely sci-fi traits etched upon the world.

A few game related things for those who are interested in playing.

* Avalon * as the waterlogged world eventually became know lies far away across the cold blackness of space from the homeland of its people.  When the first colony failed to report back, fear had driven all thoughts of colonizing what must be a most wretched place. It had been a tragedy that  had muted even that of the Merth wars ( The Mars/ Earth Wars).  But while back home people mourned over what had appeared to be there own modern Roanoke vanishing, those who had come to Avalon aboard the colony ship _ Camelot_  had in truth turned native. Rather than seeking the guidance of a government more than four hundred light years away the  Camelots had decided to go it alone.  It was six hundred years later when the fastshiip _ Gavester _ emerged from trispace  to survey, and perhaps to ascertain what had happened to the first colonists, but by the time of there arrival earth had lost its claim as the homeworld of man, existing only as a penal colony for the Terran homogony, and many of the thousand Gavester colonists cared more for making a home far from the trespasses of  government. 

The Camelots by this time had evolved into something more than human, but with the vague appearance of man.  When the xenobiologists  of the Gavester encountered them for the first time they made no connection between  what they saw, and the original colony. 


Subrace Statistics 
*  Kahme-lotsa * (Camelots) ---As PHB Half Elves  though they are taller, and there favored class changes to Ranger, or Psion. Also they get a choice of the following weapon proficiencies Shortbow, Longbow, or the Zalibur (see WEAPONS below) also there automatic language is Kahme, and Brantish 

* Brantish* while not encountered until much later on in the Gavesters expedition inland from the Touchdown harbour (now known as Touchtown) Brantish  appear  human but of very small stature. They are the descendents of  Arla, and Hanno Brant who along with all of there kin left the rest of the Camelot colonists and went roving off into the world. Statistically they are as the PHB Halflings thought they get an additional +2 to Int.  It is unusual that there size varies so far from that of there ancestor (Hanno Brant was said to have been quite tall. Some of the Gavesters scientists speculated that the larger gravitational pressure down within the Black Gap had stunted the growth of the Brantish folk.   Also some have found very odd Brantish folk believed to be the mixed offspring of the Shirra, and of the Brantish. 

* Settler Stalk * Those who came with Gavester, and kept to the coastal lands are of this subrace. (As PHB Humans) 

* Shirra* Even more alien in appearance to the men of the Gavester, the Shirra could, it would seem, be able to vanish into the air, or work miracles found only in the holy book.  Shirra are the descendants of those who have ranged far and wide across the many lands of Avalon  ( As PHB Elves thought they never touch conventional weapons insisting rather to use the innate powers of there Mind, and blood (either interoperate this as Psionic or Sorcerer )  They are a nomadic people forming into tribes,  that wander far across unknown lands. A Shirani male is always accompanied by his shofar (familiar whether or not you are a Sorcerer, Wizard, or fighter a Shirani starts with a animal companion of sorts, thought it can be compared to a Wizards familiar) the Shofar connect mentally with there masters, and all are a overgrown species of the common cat (For stats most are considered a leopard)

Variant Race


The *Glund* As dwarves, though the stonecunning is specific to the colored head plate the Glund is born with. ( A Glund is a squat reptilian like humanoid native to Avalon, and very primitive as far as intelligence goes.   If anyone wants to play a Glund we will go further into to detail but they are mostly hired on as laborers Favored class Barbarian 

Zalibur- a ancient weapon first brought to Avalon by the Camelots, the Zalibur is a pulsating weapon shaped as a bow but is more the likes of a pulse weapon its following game statistics are

Name: Zalibur
Cost: Can not be bought (You must pick it as your proficiency, and then give a good heirloom story for this weapon as it is passed from one generation to the next, and only a slim few know how to make them but even the process is a difficult journey to begin.) 
Damage 2d8
Crit X3 
Range 120 ft
Weight: 3lbs  

It is sometimes possible to see a party of Kahme all wielding such a weapon as it is one they cherish after all it is from those they call the bringers * 

* Referring to the Camelot Scientists. 

Kingdoms will come soon if anyone shows an interest.

Excepted material (upon approval) can come from the following RPG Sources (unless you feel like typing the Idea rules you would like to use in which case anything I can agree with For instance I don't own Deadlands yet, nor Everquest, nor Oathbound) 

-Any ENworld Source (as long as I its legible, and its balanced, and well it fits the setting) provide links
- Some Issues of Dragon, or Dungeon (depends upon if I have it, if not be prepared to type the info for me)
- The Core Books  (PHB, DMG, MM I) 
- The Wheel of Time ( Core Source only) 
- Spycraft (Very iffy here, but if you have a good reason for what you want to use, tell me) 
- CoC (Again UPON approval) 
- Traps & Treachery 1
- The Stronghold Handbook 
** Sword & Fist
** Hero’s of High Favor DWARVES (for feats or Glum Runes, or well if you can explain a usage let me know)
** Your own, I encourage my players to be creative so if you can show me what you want in a well written, and balanced form then by all means show it.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 1, 2003)

Sounds interesting, count me in - if you don't mind a PbP newbie. Are you going to run with D&D or D20 Modern? I haven't read any Larry Niven, will this matter? I read sci-fi in equal parts to fantasy so I'm really interseted in playing fantasy with a sf edge.


----------



## Priest (Jan 1, 2003)

I will be playing it D&D, though the Modern SRD can count as a Source Material  


As for being a newbie PbP player it doesn't matter really ( I am a Newbie PbP DM at this moment) 

And no you did not have to have read the book to get the story or anything. I am just really inspired by the world he created. 


Here is my total bibliography.


Eternity Road by Jack McDevitt (SCI-FI FANTASY) 
Starmans Son by Andre Norton (SCI-FI FANTASY)
Pern Series by Anne McCaffrey (FANTASY SCI-FI)
Harmony Series by Orson Scott Card (SCI-FI)
Shannara by T. Brooks (Mostly his hints at a future society lost by a great war) (FANTASY)
Destiny's Road by Larry Niven (SCI-FI, FANTASY)
The Stars are Ours by Andre Norton (SCI-FI)
---Starborn (Part 2 of above) by Andre Norton (SCI-FI)
The Engines of God by Jack Mcdevitt (SCI-FI)
Ender's Game and subsequent series by Orson Scott Card (SCI-FI)
The Bardic Voices series by Mercedes Lackey (FANTASY)
Jandar of Calisteo by Lin Carter ( and the series that surrounds the book) (SCI-FI Hero in a Strange Lands Sub Genre) 



Some of the Basic Kingdom/ National Division lines 


*Touchtown*  Touch town is the hub of all Settler society at the cities heart the giant spire like stub of _ Gavester _ pokes up toward the heavens from which it came.  At its base, a thick well made stone building covers the many cables, and power lines that still fead Touchtowns 37 street lights.  Children in Touchtown who are lucky enough to live near a City Elder are entitled to go for schooling from the ages 8-21. Founded on the principles of the holy book men where veils whilst walking through the broad avenues, and only women can earn the title of freeholder, or Elder. At its landward side the ghetto known as Outlander's Hold stands stark and prison like. Guards watch the Outlander "airlock" to ensure that the Kahme-lotza, and other denziens of the mainland stay where they are wanted, out. 

The whole of the Settlers Stalk can trace there geneology back the 1,000 years to the First Walkers, those who stepped from the _ Gavester _ into an alien world.  The City is ran by a council of the First Walkers direct descendents.

The First walkers, and more modern Surnames 

The Hacketts- Zim Hackett  was the first to die at the hands of the Black Gap dwellers known as Brith ( a Brentish word), His Daughter Lorna Hackett took hold of his land and built for herself a stucco villa of designs she had seen in a data disk related to the roman empire it is still one of the most grand structures other than the Fastship in Touchtown, the Matron of the Family is Emleah Hackett a shrewd women by most folks talk.  
--------Hackons  
--------Hackleys
--------Ketts 
--------Kleys

The Chungs- One of the first to mount an expedition into the Gap
Xang Le Chung, of New Harmony ( A world far away from Avalon) before he and the others of the _ Gavester_ left  the Terran homogony Chung had been a famed Geologist, and a skilled mountain climber. His return from the Gap marked his fall from leadership in Touchdown Harbour, four of his men had died including the Planetologist Zim Hackett.  Chung released his holdings to his wife, and went inland never to be seen again. 
Lady Chung set into motion the present day council of elders 

--------Le Quong


The Mortisons-


The Bolingers-

The Yurikashi- (Later the Yamamoto) 


The Holoways-


I will detail the remaining houses later. sorry its late


* Gap's Edge * A solitary town on the edge of the Black Gap, a long crack in the crust of the world within the shadows the Jungle known as Gnarledeath Thorne awaits the unsuspecting wanderers, thus Gaps Edge guards the entrance into the Gap southward.  By Flyers they connect with the Pinnacle homes of the Kahme, and the Kahme city of Lorial Rovan. 

*Farland Watch* High up in the Xianquol mountains the temple of farland watch founded by the buddhist Chung on his journey outwards from his shame, no more than a shrine, and a wooden shack the Farland Watch now serves the Settlers as a lookout against the drovers* 

*Drovers are another form of Shirra more humanlike in form who run caravans from Shirrani lands to Touchtown

* Blackgate * The last of the Settlers Holdings is Blackgate named after a natural formation of lava rock jutting monumentally over the coastal plains long ago they were carven into the shape of the _ Gavester_ the small town that surrounds it lives off fishing from the Gangar river that cascades down out of the Kianquol mountains straight through the pillars, and on towards Spirits Bay. 

There is a little bit about one kingdom for the night


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 1, 2003)

This sounds very interesting. 
Now, I'm thinking of making a shirra. Can I use the Mage class from the _Elements of Magic_ book by Natural 20 Press?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 1, 2003)

wow.
fiercely creative world, I'm sure it will bring out a lot of unique character ideas.

I wish I knew more about the sci-fi series, so I could be inspired to create a PC that would properly take advantage of the ideas you've laid out...

edit: What area would it be most likely to have an Zaliber specialist from? Is there a particular place in your world that would have need of an archer that looks out over the land, defending the homesteaders vigorously, perhaps a bit zealously - maybe he'd be a patriot, feeling responsible for those entrusted in his 'care'.

Probably Khame race, right?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 1, 2003)

This sounds very interesting, I would certainly like to play.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jan 2, 2003)

I'd like to join in as well, although I also have not read the relevant book.  Oh well.  If I may, I'll be playing one of settler stalk.  I'll be able to detail the backround a bit more once I've heard more of the world (from what I've seen you must have done a lot of work on it!), but he'll fare from a wilderness area, preferably one on a hostile border.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2003)

This sounds interesting.  I don't know much about this scifi series though so I'm not sure where to begin to make a character.


----------



## Priest (Jan 2, 2003)

* By Dalamar

This sounds very interesting. 

Now, I'm thinking of making a shirra. Can I use the Mage class from the Elements of Magic book by Natural 20 Press?*

As long as you can email me the specifics (I haven’t bought it yet).  Otherwise I see no problem. I will be going over each races kingdoms here in a little while ( I am still recovering from New Years, I had a closing shift a my second job so I am trying to catch ZZZ’s) 

* By Reapersaurus

wow.
fiercely creative world, I'm sure it will bring out a lot of unique character ideas.

I wish I knew more about the sci-fi series, so I could be inspired to create a PC that would properly take advantage of the ideas you've laid out...

edit: What area would it be most likely to have an Zalibur specialist from? Is there a particular place in your world that would have need of an archer that looks out over the land, defending the homesteaders vigorously, perhaps a bit zealously - maybe he'd be a patriot, feeling responsible for those entrusted in his 'care'.

Probably Kahme race, right? *

Yes the Kahme are the ones who still have the scientific know-how to make, and to effectively use the Zalibur.  There are two Kahme Covenholds that are specifically for the training of Zalibur “Knights” who do exactly what your asking (I.E. looking out over the land) However these Covenholds are strongly competitive, and actually can come to attacking one another So its a big decision on which hold you come from (as it may affect attitudes from NPC’s or the like)


* GENERAL INFO *

NO worries about the Sci-fi books you’ve read or haven’t read, I am not basing my world off someone else's novels, just listing my inspiration.


* More Kingdom Notes *

As was stated before 

---The Kahme live in three types of cities 
-----The Wanderhold- or Holds for those who travel the world 
-----The Covenhold- or Religious Hold, it is at the Temples of the Bringers where 	        the ancient weapon the Zalibur is still made, and its use trained. (There are twelve in the part of the world I will focus the beginning game on which I will highlight below. 
------The Havenhold- Where women raise there children, and young boys learn the ways of the outerworld.


In or near the lands of the Settlers;

* Kavrahs Holdings * One of the First of the Kahmian Wanderholds to be established in the Settler’s lands. Kavrahs holding is now large from the profits gained by trained with the Settler Stalk.  It is a walled city with a population of over 30,000, and mixed ( 75% Kahme, 15 % Settler Stalk 5% Glund, 5% Shirani ) 

* Jivars Hold * Within the Holdings of Kavrahs the religious hold of the Jivari coven sits forbidden to any of the other races from entering the Kahme here train in the arts known as Zal-enbranath or “Song Swords”  where they train in the use of the bladed Zalibur ( and learn its creation) 

* Zal-enbranath *

This is the weapon style of the Jivars, a complex series of sweeps, and slashes with the alternate form of the Zalibur (known as the Bladed Zalibur, for the blades that adorn its arching edge) It is one of the most honored styles of the Kahmian people said to have been used by the Bringer Thomas Jivarsen himself. 
* Prerequisites *  Race; Must be Kahmian, Base attack bonus +5,  Perform (Singing) 6 ranks
* Benefits* Singing while using this style focuses the mind of those who have trained in this style.  While continuing the humming chant of the Jivars a character receives +2 to his attack bonus, and a +2 to his armor class.  
_ Special abilities _ If a character meets the following abilities requirements he gains them as stated
_ Song of Lightning _ a character with 12 or more ranks in his perform skill may use the song of lightning once per day. To use this ability the character must have trained at the Jivars Covenhold.  Characters with this special ability are able to focus their minds through this song, enough so that they can actually since the motion of muscles, and the breath of wind upon there skin. A character who uses this  ability gains +2 to both his spot, listen, and sense motive checks.  His speed increase to one level faster than his norm. (for example a Kahme moves at 30ft with this ability it goes to 40ft, and 80ft while running) 
_ Whirling Attack _ A character with a base attack bonus of +5 gains this feat 
from the PHB

* The Sons of Carr * The sons of the bringer Anthony Carr, the Camelots Captain, have begun this Covenhold in the Wanderhold of Morrengeld south of Phispana along the Gap. 

* Uhmorn-reh * 

Taught by the Sons of Carr in their Covenhold at Morrengeld Wanderhold this a highly trained style of precision over grace. It is a martial school, training those that are no nonsense how to fight with the treasured Zalibur weaponry. 
* Prerequisites* Race; Must be Kahmian, base attack bonus +1
* Benefits * you know the ways of the Zalibur enough to use it wisely and well in complex situations. characters trained by the Sons of Carr gain +2 to there weapons attack, and damage as they have learned to hit more often and harder when they do. 

 They are trained to create a Zalibur. 

* Phispana* The Only Havenhold of the Kahme in the lands of the Settlers Phispana is closed to outsiders other than by flyers out of Gap’s edge. Phispana rests at the top of one of the largest pinnacles rising up out of the gap. many of this cities 12,000 souls are artisans, or musicians who train at the schools of the Founders, and then head back into the Kahmian lands as Bards of there peoples lore.  at its center one of the old Camelot’s landers rests serving as a source of power for the cities 42 street lights, 4 computers, and 2 tugs (tractors). Its antigrav lift can be found in use at the factory, a big building near the Mayors home that manufactures wagons for the drovers.


* Shirani *

Shirani live in only one place within the Settler lands and that is Tulare, a smallish village just outside Touchtown where the drovers come to transfer trade goods for sea fish. The Shirani here worship the Wayward Spring, a bubbling hot spring where Moliss Shivandar the First Talker met Samuel Holloway and thus the agreement which led to the founding of the drovers. Around 2,000 settler folk live among the throng of Shirani (pop 12,000), and Kahme make up a one half of the population 
as there is a small religious following here of theirs as well.


----------



## Priest (Jan 2, 2003)

Here are my players
1. Inez Hull
2. Dalamar
3. Reapersaurus
4. Timothy 
5. Vor’en Kurn 
6. Kittanvorr 

We will start your characters off at 3rd level, 

All core classes (including PsiHB) are exceptable in addition to the Armsman, the Noble, the Wanderer, and the Woodsman from WoT.  The Merchant from T20 Lite, The Brute, the Enforcer, the Face, the Tough, and the Soldier from Cyberstyles prime rules.  Also if you have a core class you think will fit that I didn't list give me the details either here or by email

Sidran@IGNmail.com

You get to use the point buy system (32 Pts.) for your abilities, and HP is Full HD for first half for second and third. 

No magic major magic Items, Settler Magic sources can come from Spycraft, T20 lite, Cyberstyles, or if your character wants a Shaver I am sure they are in my world so I will allow some small requests.

All characters start with there goods (around 2,500 Creds worth) +300 Creds ( A Cred is equivelent to 1 Gp, or 1 Dollar US.)

So lets see those characters (feel free to list names of places outside settlers lands I will incorporate them into the world)

There are some guns in the world I will except weapons out of cyberstyles, spycraft, CoC, or D20 Mod

Post your Characters Here


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2003)

Well the only books I have with me while I'm on holiday are PHB, DMG, D20Modern, and OA.  I won't be home until this weekend, but a Psionic character does sound interesting or a warrior.

But one thing...there seems to be some male/female thing going on in your races.  Is there something I should know about that since I will be playing a female character?



> "where women raise their children and boys learn the ways of the outerworld"  "A shirani male is always accompanied by..."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 2, 2003)

This is Vor'en.  Terribly sorry, I forgot to log out of my Star Wars Iconic screen name before posting....

I'll put my character up shortly, but I have a few questions about locations first.  Is there anywhere in the Settler Stalk lands that borders on a hostile nation, or perhaps is frequented by bandits?  Any of that sort of place?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm working up Kron (or Cron) Brugeld (or Brogeth or Brogath), a Kahmian LN soldier-on-the-wall, defending the Covenhold in the Wanderhold of Morrengeld from any possible attacking force.


He would be skilled in the creation and use of the Zalibur, being trained as a Uhmorn-reh by his loyal Order.

1) What opponents/attackers would he have fought against out there?
What are the dangers of living out near The Gap?
Is there a group of Paladin-type guys in Avalon that are supposed to protect their charges? If so, I'd like Cron to be one that has gone too far towards the "punishing the foe" approach - more concerned with making the attackers pay than with protecting his charges. The ends justify the means, etc.

2) The Zalibur - it's a force effect bow? A Knockdown/Knockback effect would be appropriate, maybe?
Can it be made Mighty (to use the wielder's STR bonus)?
Does it use arrows, and if so, can I use special arrows from published sources (I will detail if you allow...)

3) I'm assuming that the bioware and cyberware from CyberStyle will not be in play....  

What things (magic, etc) might be available to enhance a ranged specialists's attacks?


----------



## Priest (Jan 3, 2003)

Nope Kitanavor, no problem I should edit this to reflect a more sexless approach to this race. 

Females also have Shofar, sorry about the fastly written mistake. Also you do not, as a Shirani, have to have your character orriginate from this area of the world.  I will email you some more details about your characters race that other races do not know. (at least very well)


Thomas (Dont worry about the error of the posting name I get yah. )  As for the answer to your question yes there are lands that border on hostile territory. A) either the Gap, or Anywhere between Blackgate, and Touchtown (one word of info there are smaller towns not listed on the map, most of those you can make up yourself if you want to.) Bandits are worst near the Gap where they can prey on the Drover's from out of cave based camps. 


Reaper

The Zalibur is a force effect bow yes, and yes one can buy a Mighty Zalibur (just as one can by a might composite ....)

Yup you figured it bioware, and cyberware are not in the picture though Settler Magic includes some nifty medical devices that are similar (such as synthaskin which can replace burnt or deformed skin, and nanomeds which are nanotechnology that hunt out viruses and toxins in the blood (helped cure cancer). 

As a  Warrior of Morrengeld, Cron will most likely have made many forays into the Gap against the Jur-galanar or in Settler Common the Shadows they are a strange form of beast (Similar to the They from the movie by that title)

As a Son of Carr you are responsible for all Kahme who follow the teachings of the Sons ( Very strict martial religion that is heavy on self sacrifice for enlightenment. Very eastern in orrigin) As a Son of Carr you are to set an example for those of your path, that they might not falter through their trials. Mainly never take more than you yourself would be glad to give in return from a fellow Son, Protect others even to the detriment of yourself....you get the jist.  

As a man who finds the ends justify the means you must surely fill a strong anger towards the bandits of the Gap as they are a major threat in your region, also the Jur-galanar as they are the embodiment of the unknown, a silent shadow in the moonlit jungles of the Gap. 

Mainly I would say that a Ranger would best suit both the Paladin, and Over Zealous Watcher type you are after. but that is me. 

As for magical things most the normal things from the DMG are avaliable (also if you have a decent item in mind let me know), Also there a series of really good Archery feats that can apply to the Zalibur all over the ENworld that I have collected but dont have handy.  

As for Settler magic, Rangefinders, and the like can be added to the Zalibur at an additional price.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll write up the principles the mage class works on. Oh, and will you please e-mail me the stuff on shirra too?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 3, 2003)

I scoured Cyberstyle and other books for archery feats and the like.
If you wouldn't mind, could you post or email me the ones you are allowing from ENWorld sources?
johnandkel@lanset.com

The only Rangefinder I know about is from Quintissential Fighter... what stats are you thinking of for them?
And I am leaning heavily towards a ranger-type class (looking at Woodsman from WoT, Monte's Ranger (if that's OK), The Soldier from Cyberstyles, etc)

And I guess with our starting money at 3rd level, Bracers of Archery are too expensive...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm going to have to bow out of this one.  Sorry.   Esp if I'm DMing one game and might be another.  I'm also sick right now and my brain can't do any more overload


----------



## Timothy (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry that I'm not posting a lot, but I've got very little time to be on the boards, I read everything, but don't have time to make my char. He'll be up sunday.


----------



## Priest (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitana its ok hope you feel better ( I gotta cold too) 

Reaper, Dalamar sent you mails

Tim look forward to your character on sunday (no big rush to start the game, as I am still working on details outside of the known Settlers Lands (Other than what I have told Dalamar )

As for Rangefinder rules you can use the rules from QF if you like. or work some out yourself its up to you. 

Still waiting from word from the rest of you about what you might need or want answered


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 4, 2003)

Priest, I'm looking at playing a Shirrani too, can you send on the details to me also? When do you want character concepts / stat blocks posted?, I'm almost done.


----------



## Priest (Jan 4, 2003)

Inez go ahead and post it over in the Rogue Gallery Post of mine the link is in one of my posts above. 

And yeah I will send you a forward of what I sent Dalamar


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 4, 2003)

I do have a couple of questions, so I can detail my character's backround better:  What's the territory around the Gap like?  Where do the Drovers go, and what do they carry?  How, and where do they live, and what's their culture like?  Who raids them, and what species are they?  And who speaks what languages?

Thanks a lot.

Edit:  More questions occured to me.

What religions are there?  I'm not planning on playing a cleric, but I'd like to know who my character would worship. 

How are race relations?  Who hates who, who is OK with who, etc.  You talked some of that before, but I'd like to know more.

Edit 2:  Another question!

Naming conventions- do you have any made, or should we just do what we like?


----------



## Priest (Jan 5, 2003)

*What's the territory around the Gap like?* 

Stony soiled plain, until just before the gap where there isn't much in the way of life other than some hardy earthlife grasses, and the occasionall earthlife fox or rabbit. 

Then you have Gap's edge, and the Bandits of course.

*Where do the Drovers go, and what do they carry?*

The Drovers are sketchy about what they tell to the Settler stalk but they will tell you they go to the mainland, and that all folk caught trying to follow them across the isthmus of Larn get shot. 

They carry trade goods, settler magic's, medicines, they carry back tobacco, and canvas, and fish, artwork, and anything they find that is amussing (sometimes they will bring brightly hued gems, and trade them for Settler's Blue ( a exotic whiskey), or for Sherbert. 

Drovers are notoriously promiscuous for Shirani ( and unlike the main type every Drover carries a gun)  

* where do they live, and what's their culture like?*

They live off their wagons travelling down the long endless road that crosses even the isthmus.  They are very clan like and most Settlers have come to distinguish the markings of each Drover clan coming into town.

*Who raids them?* 

Bandits, and Jur-Galanar, and other Avalonlife 

* what species are they?*
     Shirani or a variant form of that anyway, they carry guns and have a few other small differences.  Though some of those that make up a Drovers Caravan are obviously of Settler Stalk, and some are Kahmian, though if asked they say that they to have never crossed the Isthmus of Larn, but tell tales of places unheard of. Most frequently heard is the Name Baytown, and the Haunted Harbor, they also tell tales of a strange folk that live upon sailing ships, a folk they say look much as the Kahme but odd, they always call them the "Sirens" giving the haunting songs that can be heard from the Drovers Wagons when one of Sirenships is along the beach road north of the gap.  

* And who speaks what languages? *

Kahme speak Kahmian, and Intralingua 
Shirani, speak Shirra, Kahmian, and Intralingua 
Settlers speak Interlingua, and Shirra 
Glund speak glundi, and underlingua ( a rough form of Intralingua)

The Drovers speek most every language capable of being spoke.


* What religions are there? I'm not planning on playing a cleric, but I'd like to know who my character would worship. *


As a Settler (if you still intend to play one) you are a Devout follower of the Holy book of Hensa, a teaching much like that of Hinduism meets Islam  though Woman are reverred, and unmarried men, and women must where a Ziabet (veil) in public, or in private company with an unmarried person of the other sex.  

Drovers worship Limyra the Night Traveless, and most wear a fetish (necklace) of her by there hearts always, they set up shrines to her at most of the routine stops the Drovers make which usually means they errect a well and give here luck offerings for a smooth passage from one place to the next

Though the also worship Glynna the Lady of Fertility

Shirra are like druids worshiping no one god or godess but reverring all life, and treating every bird, and every stone as if it too had a spirit. 

Kahme worship the Bringers, and revere the Shirra as the Descendence of the Bringers it is quite common to see a Shirani scholar with a following of Kahmians around them, this applies to the Drovers also. 


*How are race relations? Who hates who, who is OK with who, etc. You talked some of that before, but I'd like to know more.*

No one hates anyone per se but there is sometimes bad blood between Shirani, and Settlers, and some times between Shirani, and Drovers.

Glunds are looked at as a good slow workforce by Settlers, and as wise natives by Shirani

The Kahme are a peaceful bunch politically playing to everyones needs but staying emotionally aloof to the Settler stalk. 

Glunds dislike Settlers, tolerate Kahme, and if trustful will make friends with Drovers, and Shirani, there are a number of them to be found in the Drovers Caravans who will not speak with Settlers at all but are of a different type than the locals speaking in a different variation of Glundi, and an occasional scuffle between the two variations occurs in or around the settler's lands.

Naming convensions none that I would force on you regular names like Thomas, or Mathew are common right along side names such as Najar ab-Shareem, or Turzak Volmar 

Though as a Settler, which First Walker blood you have in you is important as you may very well be a noble blooded Settler ( I.E. the names of the First Walkers above) so you may want to create a little bit of geneology for your character


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks, that helps alot.  I should have my character up by tomorrow.


----------



## Priest (Jan 7, 2003)

This is a bump to see how everyone is coming along with their characters.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 7, 2003)

My char is not done yet, don't have much time to create chars, although I STILL like this game. (I'll probarly get to it tomorrow, but that's a maybe)


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 9, 2003)

My character is still missing history, otherwise he's nailed down.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm trying to get to it.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 10, 2003)

What Dalamar said.  Stats are easy, backround I'm still working on.  I should learn not to make promises to get something done in a few days when school is just resuming.


----------



## Priest (Jan 10, 2003)

No worries I am waiting patiently,

Looking forward to your Character Backgrounds.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 12, 2003)

I'll hopefully be posting my character tomorrow, but I just wanted to check a few things first for my background. 

How aware are the Shirani of their history and their common ancestry with the settler stalk. Also are they aware of _why_ they are different?

My character will be a Drover Rog 2 / Sor 1, will he have a shofar and what are shofar like exactly - do we have any choices? 

Thanks


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 14, 2003)

Posted my character to the Rogue's Gallery thread and I'll email you a copy to check over.


----------



## Priest (Jan 14, 2003)

The are not aware of the Common Ancestry with the Settlers no but with the Kahme yes.

So they do not know what made them different, or of most of anything that follows being aware that they came from Sol. 


That Said there is an oral tradition among the Shirani and to a lesser extent the Drovers that would lead a very knowledgeable Settler Stalk to deduce the common ancestry, The Settler Stalk however are very aware of the Shared Heritage but have kept their knowledge out of the Shirani's hands (as the Shirani have a Avalonlife connection now and are not fully one with humanity any longer.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 17, 2003)

C'mon guys lets get some characters posted, this game is just begging to be played, or I am anyway


----------



## Inez Hull (Jan 21, 2003)

[produces the whip]

Attention citizens, in particular Dalamar, Reapersaurus, Timothy & Thomas Hobbes. I'm just getting introduced into the world of PbP and.......... I likes it! However, I require the assistance of you fine fellows to be players alongside me in this great sounding game that Priest has lined up. 

[cracks whip]

Mush, mush! Get to work  


_In case you haven't noticed, I'm looking forward to this game starting_


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jan 21, 2003)

I noticed.   Before the week is out, I swear!


----------



## Priest (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok for those of you who are working on your characters, I would like to see your preliminary stats, and character info. Don't worry if your background isnt quite as you would like it I would like to get this game going, and Inez Hull has been patiently urr waiting for awhile for this game to start.  

I am also waiting for this game to start.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 9, 2003)

CRACK!!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 12, 2003)

*hangs head in shame*

The day after Priest last posted, I wrote up my character's backround.  I then proceeded to go to bed and forgot entirely.  

Argh.  I aplogize.  But my character will be up within five minutes in the rogue's gallery, along with a couple of questions for the DM on what paticulars should be....


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 23, 2003)

Priest, where are you at with this game? There are three players still up for the game if I read correctly. Perhaps if you rerecruit we can get some extra players who can commit to starting soon.


----------



## Inez Hull (Mar 6, 2003)

Anyone.........


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 6, 2003)

I'll still play and make history as the game progresses, but that's going to be difficult if priest is MIA.


----------

